# Tropical FOTD



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 18, 2005)

I stole this look from SatinXSheets on MUA because she's a genius... and I love her. Seriously, she's so nice! Anyways, I'm actually going out w/ this look tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been a little colorful lately eh? I'll do a natural look tomorrow!

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Quiver Pearlizer

Lips: MAC Expensivo l/s, Florabundance l/g

Eyes: MAC Orange Tangent e/s, Acid Orange pigment, Gold pigment, Parrot e/s, Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara





















and here's one with weird ass lighting:


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 18, 2005)

I love this look on you.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 18, 2005)

omg you look great!  I'm loving the color combo.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 18, 2005)

I always love your FOTD's! I think this is my fave though!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

That look is so pretty on you!  I wish I didn't feel so conspicuous when where such bright colors otherwise I'd steal this from you


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Aug 18, 2005)

Love the combo!  I may just borrow this look for tomorrow.  =)


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 18, 2005)

omfg thats gorgeous!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 18, 2005)

HOW FRIGGIN ADORABLE!!   Ash... again BRILLIANT.


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh your makeup is beautiful, I like it, great look!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 18, 2005)

I think this is the best I've seen on you......looks great.....


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much everyone! I'm off to go out w/ SO


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Very tropical! I love it. It looks great on you.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

i LOVE this! u look absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 19, 2005)

gorgeous as always


----------



## gRiZeLda (Aug 19, 2005)

gorgeous, love ur UNIQUE eyes!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Aug 19, 2005)

lovely!
you have the prettiest eyes


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the color combination.... makes your eyes stand out.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 19, 2005)

that's so pretty!!!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn this is HOT on you!!!


----------



## Lollie (Aug 19, 2005)

There are no words for your creativity!


----------



## user4 (Aug 19, 2005)

That Looks Nice... I Like It. I Can Never Get The Colors To Be That Bright Though!!!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 19, 2005)

wow, that looks really great, makes your eyes pop!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I love that combo!!!!!!!,.. I think you have convinced me that I have to call the pro line and order,... I have been hedging about acid orange,.... but wow,..... I am not sure I can wait for it to get here now.


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 19, 2005)

That is beautiful. YOu have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Jude (Aug 19, 2005)

Yer such a pretty thing and yes, Satin Sheets does indeed rock. =)


----------



## shygirl (Aug 19, 2005)

VERY pretty! Combo looks perfect on you.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Acid Orange is a little powdery and not very shimmery, but it is definetly pigmented; almost neon! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have a sample though


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_That Looks Nice... I Like It. I Can Never Get The Colors To Be That Bright Though!!!_

 
I used a base (WnW Cream e/s) and I used Orange Tangent wet, but really I think it's because the pigments and e/s I used are VERY pigmented to begin with! I love the formulation of this older Gold pigment. I wish they were all like that! And Parrot (IMO) is one of the better pigmented MAC Frost e/s.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 19, 2005)

Love it!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 19, 2005)

girl thats so colorful....looks great on you!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks so much


----------



## Jessica (Aug 19, 2005)

grrrr...jealous....
You look smashing!!!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 19, 2005)

OW OW!! OMG that is soo pretty! the colors are so vibrant and u did a great job bending!! ima have to try this!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hehe thanks Miss_MAC (I think this would look fab on you) and Jessica


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 20, 2005)

This is reallllllyyyyy pretty!

What part of MI are you!?  I think i might have seen you before :O


----------



## toxicstardust (Aug 20, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_This is reallllllyyyyy pretty!

What part of MI are you!?  I think i might have seen you before :O_

 
Ahhh for real? I love meeting fellow Michiganders on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm from the Detroit area, but I go to school at CMU in Mt. Pleasant, where are you from? And thanks BTW


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ohhh I love Satin's looks, good choice!  Very pretty!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tamgirl24* 
_Ohhh I love Satin's looks, good choice!  Very pretty!!!!_

 
Thanks! Meeee too! She's so talented and sweet! I always get inspiration from her looks!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 20, 2005)

ahh, i love this! you can pull of bright colours so well


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I'm going to give this one a try tomorrow.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 21, 2005)

You still have the prettiest eyes that I have ever seen


----------



## user2 (Aug 21, 2005)

AMAZING!!!

I have to steal that look from you...or from SatinXSheets!


----------



## bazaarish (Aug 21, 2005)

this looks so damn hot! i love it!


----------



## ava (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it


----------



## Joke (Aug 21, 2005)

Gorgeous! What brushes do you use to apply your e/s? TIA


----------



## MacLover (Aug 21, 2005)

OMG That look is awesome!


----------



## breathless (Aug 21, 2005)

that looks amazing! i'll have to steal this combo.


----------



## mollasaurusrex (Aug 21, 2005)

This makes your eyes pop so well! It's gorgeous! I'll totally wear this to a party tonight!


----------



## Cleopatra (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is gawjus.

You are so talented


----------



## makikay (Aug 21, 2005)

gorgeous makeup!
and i envy your eyes!
you have the same eye colour(s) as kate bosworth.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty. love the lips.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing You Totally Nailed This Look Down!


----------



## KJam (Mar 15, 2006)

great combo


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

those colors look so hot on you!!


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 15, 2006)

woooow giiiirl !
very nice pics and makeup !!!​


----------



## maryam (Mar 15, 2006)

gorgeous! you have to tell us what skincare you use, its flawless. Spill!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful colors !


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maryam* 
_gorgeous! you have to tell us what skincare you use, its flawless. Spill! _

 
You're going to kill me... nothing. Seriously! I don't even use a facial cleanser or anything. I just use make up wipes at night and I crash. 

I do use alot of moisturizers though because my skin is very dry.  I love Revlon Skinlights lotion and I've recently gotten into tinted moisturizers and MAC Fix +... although in this pic I have nothing on but bronzer and concealer (it's ooooold lol). 

Thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These old ones are embarrassing to look at lol


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

You make up always looks soo cute girl!


----------



## Lilithime (Mar 16, 2006)

I think this looks stunning on you particularly because you have bicolor eyes. It REALLY makes them stand out, and that's good because they are very beautiful.


----------

